# so, I was at work today...



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

So, I was at work today and a customer said they didn't want their air compressor anymore and take it if someone wants it, otherwise throw it away.

I immediately said I'd take it thinking it was a small one.

This is what I got...










a Coleman Powermate 27-Gallon (Direct Drive) Air Compressor.

Needs some work, and if anyone knows anything about leading me through millimenter by millimeter inspecting it and fixing it up, let me know!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. Nice grab.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I hear sloshing inside the tank. That means it needs to be drained, right?


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, I believe so. 

Wow, think of all the props you could have hooked up to that thing!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Awsome sickie. So happy for you.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow Sick, that is some air compresser. Should be able to google some info on the care and mantainance of such a beast. And if nothing else you can go into the paint spraying buz.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

LMAO, once again, score!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like a nice one. Congrats.

Drain the tank and check the seams. You can google maintenance information. It doesn't look like it has any filtering on it. If it's running, add some inline filtering to prevent water getting into your tools. Also make sure you have working pressure gauges and such. You can get supplies at Harbor Freight.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I hear sloshing inside the tank. That means it needs to be drained, right?


You would be correct sir. On the bottom of the tank is a valve to do just that. Much like draining the antifreeze from a car's radiator.

What else needs work on it?

I have a unit that's pretty close to that one. Mine has a different valve on it, wonder if yours has been replaced?

I'll have to see if the manual has a parts breakout list.

Nice grab!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool! Looks like the pressure switch is missing. Google for it by model number & you'll find everything you need. Looks like it's a piston type compressor - they're pretty simple. As long as nothing's gone horribly wrong in the compressor or motor, it should be pretty easy and inexpensive to fix.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. That's the start of help I was looking for. I'll look for the maintanence on the web and see if I can find anything. Moondog, if youhave a similar model, you can be of big help!

Should I start a new thread about the "rebuilding" of this in the tech section so you folks can continue to help me with it, or should I keep it all in this post?


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Even if the pump is totally broken it's still a good find cause a big holding tank like that is nice to have as an add-on to another compressor setup. My compressor only has a 3 gal. tank, so running my props very much will keep the compressor on all the time. So I added a 5 gal, a 2.5 gal and a 7 gal tank and after they are all full the compressor can take a break for a while before it needs to kick back on and bring them back up to pressure. It seems much better than running all the time. I actually just got another small compressor with a 2.5 gal tank so I will have both pumps going this year to fill all the storage tanks.

I have been putting the compressor out in the back yard and then the holding tanks up close to the props. It seems to work well and keep the noise down. 
I'll say another thing about compressors though, STAY AWAY FROM THE OIL_LESS KIND! They are SUPER LOUD and don't put out nearly as much air as the regular piston kind.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Even if the pump is totally broken it's still a good find cause a big holding tank like that is nice to have as an add-on to another compressor setup. My compressor only has a 3 gal. tank, so running my props very much will keep the compressor on all the time. So I added a 5 gal, a 2.5 gal and a 7 gal tank and after they are all full the compressor can take a break for a while before it needs to kick back on and bring them back up to pressure. It seems much better than running all the time. I actually just got another small compressor with a 2.5 gal tank so I will have both pumps going this year to fill all the storage tanks.

I have been putting the compressor out in the back yard and then the holding tanks up close to the props. It seems to work well and keep the noise down. 
I'll say another thing about compressors though, STAY AWAY FROM THE OIL_LESS KIND! They are SUPER LOUD and don't put out nearly as much air as the regular piston kind.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

To drain the tank open the valve at the bottom and if it runs let it run with the valve open for at least 15 minutes. That will get the water that is inside out and dry the inside of the tank. You will need to drain the tank every now and then just to keep the water out of it that collects inside during running. 
Great find there S.I. I hope it is a easy fix for you.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Holy Moly Sickie - great score !!! Good luck with getting it in tip top shape - which shouldn't take very long with all these nice people willing to help you.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice score Sickie!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

More than willing to help Sickie. I bought mine brand new so I know all the parts are there!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'll take some more pics in the daylight tomorrow and we'll see what's what. I don't think I have a pressure switch, and we'll see what else...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

good god


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Score! Nice find to add to your haunt!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Moon Dog and everyone else who would like to follow or give advice about my compressor rebuild, here's the new link to the post: http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=320429#post320429


----------

